# Badges of Trade



## Speedwell (5 May 2009)

Hi.

Would anyone know the badges of trade in plain english? Most of the info I look up are in tax speak, if you know what I mean...

Thanking you.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (5 May 2009)

It is a technical tax term? 

Why else would you want to know them?


----------



## Graham_07 (5 May 2009)

www.revenue.ie/en/practitioner/tech-guide/*trade*.doc 

This gives the least technical definition.


----------



## Speedwell (6 May 2009)

I am doing a tax exam and need to know them. But I wanted to completely understand them myself in plain english before I can memorise them. Thanks guys.


----------



## Howra (14 May 2010)

for information and  a video on the Badges of Trade check out

TV.opentuition.com

I found this very useful and easy to understand


----------

